# Ps3 proxy server help



## avanildutta (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone knows exactly how to use ps3 proxy server to update ps3 game files via pc.  Have done all the steps.  Last part where i need to replace the downloaded pkg file along with the url & install the update from ps3.  Nothing happens. It keeps downloading from internet not the pc downloaded file..


----------

